# Tender boat project finally in the works.. (pics)



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I ended up buying a 20' Mirrocraft in January to use for a tender this upcomming season. With the break in the weather we had last weekend we finally got the chance to sandblast and paint it. Here is what we started with..







It was rough around the edges but I paid a grand for it with a running 50 horse on it. After selling the motor controls and a few other things I have about $350 into it as it sits.. Fired up the blaster last friday night and this is what we ended up with.







My Dad, Tom (Warrenwaterfowler) and I the lifted it with a flatbed wrecker and put it into the paintbooth.







After getting it taped off and the materials warmed up it was off to the races!


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

We went through and replaced and bucked any rivets that needed attention before laying the steelflex epoxy on it. I have had really good luck with this stuff in the past and it gives the hull a thick hard plastic like shell that seals and protects it. Here is the finished product.







Next while we where waiting on the epoxy to cure we started to strip the trailer down for blasting.














(sorry for the crack )


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Now that the epoxy has cured enough to tape on we started getting the sides ready for sealer and paint. First we sprayed a coat of PPG epoxy sealer.







Then we laid down a base coat of Lou Tisch's (great guyand very helpful!!) MLB Grey.







We though it looked too green for what we where going for so we went over it with open water medium grey and started with the small Nat Gear stencil with open water dark grey.














Gotta love the Nat Gear stencils we made out of vinyl flashing for free! My buddy Rob (Carsonr2) blew them up and printed them on his plotter at work on paper. Then I spray glued them to the vinyl flashing and cut them out with a hot knife. I have done three boats with them so far and they are still going strong. If anyone wants to borrow them shoot me a pm as long as I get them back


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

After the stincils where laid down we thing the paintjob turned out pretty nice.














Then we took it out of the booth with the flatbed and flipped it back over in the yard and got it back on the trailer.







As said before i sold of the 50 after input from guys on here an opted for a bigger motor. I didn't have the cash to throw at a new Yamaha that guys where pointing towards so I picked up this '78 175 Johnson for a good price. Here is a pic of the cowl primed and ther rest of the motor scuffed for paint.







It started right up and ran good. The compression checked out and I was sold. I have had real good luck with omc motors and after a little research they used the power head all the way into the early 90's. so I felt pretty good about it.. Here is a pic after the base coat







Then the stencils


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Now Saturday morning 3/26 my dad and I got the motor up off the stand with the lift and mounted it on the transom.














Couldn't be happier with the paint job. And as soon as this weather breaks it will be on to the inside. But in the meantime I'd like to get some ideas on the console placement. Im about 75% sure I'm going to go with a small side console. Pros and cons of a side or center? and the flooring. I was going to go with the Hydro turf grey seconds, but they are sold out. So grey carpet I guess? Any other ideas? I plan on using the boat in the summer for family fishing and trolling so I want it to be comfortable still. Hope you guys liked the pics. There is more coming once the weather breaks..


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. I gotta get my tender picked up sometime this fall. Wish I had the tools and room to refinish one like that.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

cool project....thanks for the pic's. 

...andy


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

good work


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

love it, thanks for sharing the pic's. be sure to post more as you go, these threads are one of things i like most on here.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Very cool...thanks for sharing the project. Love the paint job.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Outstanding work, all the way around. You have made some great choices. Love the profile of that rig. She has "Big Water" safety written all over her.

The best thought you shared was that you plan on using her throughout the season. Keep that in mind when you decide on where to place the console. Those center console boats are sure nice on big open water. Just think how many times you will be standing up as you approach the spread. That would keep me thinking about a center console.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

That's what I was thinking the advantage of the center console would be, navigating around the layout. Wouldn't a side console be in the way of changing hunters out on the starboard side of the tender? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice looking rig. I have a center console on my tender and love it. You can see alot better specially when you got a layout strapped on the bow. Keep us post on your progress!


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Dahmer said:


> Nice looking rig. I have a center console on my tender and love it. You can see alot better specially when you got a layout strapped on the bow. Keep us post on your progress!


What size is your boat with the center console? Mainly the floor width and console width. Care to post a pic? Thanks.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

I went with the side console too...good choice...center consoles seem to always be in the way for me, you have more dance floor with it on the side...when I did mine I too painted with Lou's paints...great paint...the floor was gray vinyl...it came up last year (lasted 10-garage kept) I replaced it with a floor sprayed with Line-X...It will be the last floor I ever put in the boat and has the texture to ensure sure footing in rough/cold weather...a bit pricey at $300+ but as I said, I wanted it to last the rest of my boating life...you've done an excellent job of bringing one back to life...enjoy the ride!!!


----------



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

Great job on the boat. Those stencils are nice.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

tuckersdad said:


> I replaced it with a floor sprayed with Line-X...It will be the last floor I ever put in the boat and has the texture to ensure sure footing in rough/cold weather...a bit pricey at $300


I would do the bed liner too, but with wife and kids wanting to run around barefoot in the summer my wife would probably cuss me. Lol 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

On a side note. My buddy was supposed to move up here and bring the layout boat and the other half of the decoys into the equation, but the economy is holding him back.. So if someone has the layout boat and wants to get in on this it would be awesome, shoot me a pm. I just don't think the wife is going to like the idea of a fourth boat around right now.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Jimw said:


> What size is your boat with the center console? Mainly the floor width and console width. Care to post a pic? Thanks.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I've got a 1872 Seaark. I try and get some photos of it. I can run 4 doz. Toldeo supermags staked on each side of the boat.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

First class man. Well done. Thats gonna be a great boat for you! Looking forward to the rest of the project. Im waiting for the weather to break too, then im gonna build my sneak boat...This is getting me even more antsy to get it going!!!


----------



## Down River (Sep 10, 2009)

that paint job is pretty sweet


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks awesome!


Mike


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Lookin good man you have a real nice rig going. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice build! I'm building a tin for fishing right now. I found grey outdoor carpet with a marine backing at Lowes. It's $6.75 a foot on a 12 foot roll. Stuff looks good for the price. I'm carpeting for the same reason you are. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Jimw said:


> On a side note. My buddy was supposed to move up here and bring the layout boat and the other half of the decoys into the equation, but the economy is holding him back.. So if someone has the layout boat and wants to get in on this it would be awesome, shoot me a pm. I just don't think the wife is going to like the idea of a fourth boat around right now.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_



I'll be up for sure at the end of October for a week to do some hunting, but I won't be up for good until I can find that job....

On a side note anyone know of any regional planning, environmental planning or watershed planning positions open in the State?

Jim, you should save some pennies over the next 10 months and make a trip down here to NC next January. We can storm the sounds in that boat.


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice work ! It will be better than a new boat. You might consider a new transom for that 175 !


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Transom going in this weekend! 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Those lines look great! You must have had a real pro on the tape! The navy seals called, they want their assault watercraft back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

warrenwaterfowler said:


> Those lines look great! You must have had a real pro on the tape! The navy seals called, they want their assault watercraft back!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Couldn't have got it done without ya! I really appreciate the help, you'll reap the rewards with me this fall..


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

No problem man. It was a lot of fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Man I wished I wasn't such and idiot and could do stuff like that.


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

I wish I had access to all that sweet ass equipment. Most people don't have a spray booth out back :lol: ...or a flatbed wrecker.

Nice work.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Great paint job!!!!!!!!!! The best thing about it is - even on the days where the ducks don't cooperate, you'll have the pleasure of hunting out of a great piece of equipment of your own design and making.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments guys, it means alot! 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I ended up getting the transom in last weekend, the old one could have easily been removed with a shop vacumed it was so rotted. We took the bolts off as well as the top cap and slid the remains out.














After it was all cleaned out we clamped a sheet on and traced it out for a pattern.







Then we got the pattern traced out we cut up the three sheets of ply and laminated them all together with glue and screws. We put about four coats of water sealer on the faces and all the edges before we slid it back in.







I know its not marine grade sheet, but with the water resistant sheet faces on the outside and all the water sealer it ought to last for quite a while..


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

After the transom went in we ran all the bolts through and filled all the remaining holes with some industrial seam dealer. Once we get the floor in I plan on taking it back up to the shop and putting a coat of the epoxy over it all to really be sure it's water tight. As you can see in those last couple pics the splash well has about thirty years worth of holes drilled in it for god knows what. We went ahead and sheathed over it all with thin aluminum sheet to seal it all up.







That's all I really have for now until my parts get in Wednesday then it will be onto the floor and pulling wire through it for all the twelve volt stuff.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Keep it up man, this is a great thread.


----------



## Cardinal (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice work.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Very Nice!!!! Look forward to your next batch of photos


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Not seeing the photos from 4-18. At all. did they get moved?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Congrats on your progress so far - very impressed.

couple of things to note:
I love the forethought that is going into it. like the 12v outlet idea - sure will come in handy and something to easily overlook considering the massive build.

love the camo

love how "clean" it is - this will pay off everyday you use it.
less is more!


Kudos!!



lastly, this is a great thread and one I'd like to point out as an example of what I always hoped for the site. Guys helping out others, steering them into good decisions based on all their experience (good/bad) and the end result should be one mightly fine duck whackin' rig!


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

forgot to add


like KLR, I like Danforth style anchors (and plenty of rope!)

as a tender(?) you'll want an anchor float and snaps so you can quickly tend the layout, then motor back to exactly the same position. super easy, convenient and fast.

someone here had a great pictorial of the concept.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I stumbled across this the other day. http://www.chinookoutdoorgear.com/products/AnchorRopeBag.php these guys are pretty much doing the same thing only they cut loose to fight big fish. Is it over complicating things? It would seem pretty slick its an all in one deal,anchor and line storage, float and everything? 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

snapped a quick pic of mine.











when your'e anchored up...just unclip the carabiner and toss it.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Branta said:


> I like Danforth style anchors (and plenty of rope!)


 What are you calling plenty? I was thinking 2 anchored setups with 150' of rope a piece, or should it be more like 200' just in case? 1 for the main anchor and one as a back up anchor.



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

That would be considered PLENTY! 

well, I guess it really depends where you're hunting.
the rule of thumb I was always told was a 3or4:1 ratio of rope& chain to water depth for good holding power.

So if you're going to cross swords with TJ up their on Superior, you might be light!

but for most purposes, you have more than enough.


~~~~~~~~
KLR's pic there is a good representation. need to boogie? unclip and you're gone - no pulling up anchorage.

retrieved the bird/switched gunners, you just motor back to the float, hook it and cleat off the access rope.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I was reading the ratio is more between 7 and 10 to 1. Oh well. Better too much than not enough.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

that'd come into play when you're looking for absolute, best possible grip - optimal for the anchor system to max out holding power.

generally speaking, way overkill for our inland conditions. You're not in tidal waters, strong ocean currents or "unattended" mooring overnight. 4:1 will seem like alot around here.

think about it: in most cases, you're not going to put out 70-100ft of rope tending in 10ft of water.

but having said that, the relationship is;
the shallower the angle created from the anchor point up to your boat, the better the anchors gripping strength.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Thats kinda what I figured. 7-1 or greater does sound kinda excessive.
_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

looks awesome very good work. :yikes:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

At 7:1, TJ better buy a windlass cuz I'm not pulling in 350'+ of rope.:lol: As it stands with 120' of anchor rope, we all stand and look at each other to see who is going to grab it


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Jimw said:


> What are you calling plenty? I was thinking 2 anchored setups with 150' of rope a piece, or should it be more like 200' just in case? 1 for the main anchor and one as a back up anchor.
> 
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I start with 50ft and have a bunch of 50ft extensions I can add in as needed.

As Caddis said, retreiving an anchor by hand with 120ft of line out sucks.

He knows that because I told him.....:lol:


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> as a tender(?) you'll want an anchor float and snaps so you can quickly tend the layout, then motor back to exactly the same position. super easy, convenient and fast.


Just a word of caution here, from a very harrowing experience, and seeing as how (maybe I missed it) I don't see a secondary motor on that boat...

Carry a second anchor w/ the necessary amount of rode. 

Long story short, we were layout gunning on a perfect layout day (1-2's...cold...) and after firing up the main, un-clipping the anchor from the float, the main died out. Motor wouldn't fire back up. We drifted almost 4 miles before a friend got to us. Nothing our buddy in the layout could do but watch us get farther and farther away on the horizon. We were lucky...very lucky. 

Great job on the boat...you certainly are a craftsman.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

That's a good point. I have a kicker motor bracket for it that I haven't had the chance to put on yet. Honestly I'm not sure how big of a kicker to get for it. Would a 5 horse work or should I be looking for a 9.9? Keep in mind I will be doing some trolling for walleye in the summertime with this boat as well. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Guy I fish with runs a 8 4 stroke Yamaha on a 24 Grady white. Trolls awesome idle right down.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Got the console painted, steering installed, and the wires pulled.














Even mounted a cigarette lighter! Probably my favorite part of the console build.









_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Jim,

I'm pumped that this all came together so nicely!! Your boat is looking slick.

Just a note for everyone, Jim did a boat build prior to this tender for his 1648 flatbottom that is just a sick marsh boat. I wish we/you would have taken pictures during that build as I think it is one of the best home built flatbottom projects I've ever seen.

Glad that job worked out for me, we're going to get plenty of time out on the bay this fall. 

We'll have to make the trip back down to the NC coast in another year.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Crazy cool boat build! very impressed


----------



## tsmart (Jun 29, 2011)

Dude, that ride is super sweet! :SHOCKED:

Nice!

T.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks Troy, fancy seeing you here! 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

